# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Hỏi về Phần Mềm cài đặt ứng dụng

## teenddeem

chẳng là dạo gần đây gần cuối khóa nên mình phải nộp các bài luận cho trường. nhưng khi làm xog đem vao trường in thì phát hiện ra còn cần chỉnh sửa vài chỗ, nhung máy truong chi có word 2003 (nhà mình xài word 2007). the la po tay, chay di muon may laptop đứa bạn để sửa bài... ức chế quá, nên hom nay len forum hỏi moi ng có ai bit phần mềm nào cho phep mình chép các ứng dụng vào usb ko a? mình nghe tụi bạn nói có phần mềm cho phép mình cài các ứng dụng portable hoặc ko portable vào usb ( nghe nói copy dc cả microsoft office, photoshop, mail outlook,phần mềm kinh tế van phòng...), có ai biết về phần mềm này, hoac mua ở đâu thì chỉ mình với.... dù sao thì mang 1 cái usb đi thì cũng dễ hơn là mang nguyên cái laptop..... ^^~

chúc ngày tốt lành

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

bạn vào box này - *[link]* trong diễn đàn và tìm phần mềm mình cần để tải về dùng.

chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------


## quoctiepkt

thks bạn, mình tìm đc link down may cai ứng dụng portable roi`... à, bạn có biết về phần mềm i-map cài đặt các ứng dụng portable hoac ngay cả không portable luôn, hình như nó được cài vào usb...mình thấy nó cũng tiện ích.... xài các ứng dụng của mình trên usb luôn tích hợp với desktop cua máy chủ của mình, nên xài máy tiệm như máy nhà ấy... hi... bạn có biết ở vn mình có chỗ nào bán ko...
thks bạn nhiều

----------


## johnkims

ý bạn là màn hình hiển thị của usb giống của máy nhà ấy hả, mình không biết có loại usb nào như vậy không nữa. nếu mà cần portable thì download trên mạng về nhiều lắm chứ tự động tích hợp thì không có đâu.

----------


## Alpenliebe

> chẳng là dạo gần đây gần cuối khóa nên mình phải nộp các bài luận cho trường. nhưng khi làm xog đem vao trường in thì phát hiện ra còn cần chỉnh sửa vài chỗ, nhung máy truong chi có word 2003 (nhà mình xài word 2007). the la po tay, chay di muon may laptop đứa bạn để sửa bài... ức chế quá, nên hom nay len forum hỏi moi ng có ai bit phần mềm nào cho phep mình chép các ứng dụng vào usb ko a? mình nghe tụi bạn nói có phần mềm cho phép mình cài các ứng dụng portable hoặc ko portable vào usb ( nghe nói copy dc cả microsoft office, photoshop, mail outlook,phần mềm kinh tế van phòng...), có ai biết về phần mềm này, hoac mua ở đâu thì chỉ mình với.... dù sao thì mang 1 cái usb đi thì cũng dễ hơn là mang nguyên cái laptop..... ^^~
> 
> chúc ngày tốt lành


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn có thể copy chương trình fileformatconverters vào usb, phòng trường hợp máy nào dùng office 2003 bạn chỉ cần cài chương trình này (cài không đến 10s) là có thể dùng office 2003 để chỉnh sửa các file của office 2007.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## sangseo

@angela: cái chương trình mà mình nói ở trên hình như có khả năng tích hợp màn hình hiển thị giống máy chủ nhà mình ấy, sản phẩm này có buổi thuyết trình vào tháng 6 vừa qua - mình thấy nó bảo là tích hợp với desktop máy chủ nên mình nghĩ thế ^^!

@dangkhoa: thks ban nhìu, phần mềm này rất hữu ích, mình có thể chỉnh sữa được file 2007, hình như là chỉnh đc cả powerpoint và excel luôn ^^~. à, dangkhoa có biết về phần mềm i-mapp mình nói ở trên ko? mình định tìm mua, tại thấy nó copy đc nhiều ứng dụng hơn nữa, photoshop, diệt virut hoặc mấy cái ứng dụng chuyên ngành nữa

----------


## trihoinachantoan

> @angela: cái chương trình mà mình nói ở trên hình như có khả năng tích hợp màn hình hiển thị giống máy chủ nhà mình ấy, sản phẩm này có buổi thuyết trình vào tháng 6 vừa qua - mình thấy nó bảo là tích hợp với desktop máy chủ nên mình nghĩ thế ^^!
> 
> @dangkhoa: thks ban nhìu, phần mềm này rất hữu ích, mình có thể chỉnh sữa được file 2007, hình như là chỉnh đc cả powerpoint và excel luôn ^^~. à, dangkhoa có biết về phần mềm i-mapp mình nói ở trên ko? mình định tìm mua, tại thấy nó copy đc nhiều ứng dụng hơn nữa, photoshop, diệt virut hoặc mấy cái ứng dụng chuyên ngành nữa


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn thử dùng virtualbox xem sao j
chi tiết hướng dẫn bạn xem tại đây nha! 
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## quangbds19

có lẽ cái bạn cần là đây. hệ điều hành cài đặt và chạy trên usb. prayaya ver3.
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## kulu193

> hiện i-flapp chưa công bố giá cũng như nhà phân phối chính thức của sản phẩm i-mapp tại việt nam


dùng mấy cái mà mấy huynh share đi

----------


## MuRom92

hix. bạn chưa tìm hiểu kĩ về phần mềm prayaya rồi. nó không phải là phần mềm chạy máy ảo. nó là 1 hệ điều hành chạy trên usb chỉ 15 mb. bạn vào link của mình và xem cách cài đặt và sử dụng sẽ rõ.

chúc vui vẻ!

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

@happy & dang khoa: thks 2 bạn nhiều lắm, hình như cả 2 phần mềm virutalbox va prayaya đều giống nhau và đều giúp mình cài hệ điều hành ảo trên usb của mình.

mình mới tìm đc cái phần mềm mà hôm bữa thằng bạn nói, nó ko cần cài hệ điều hành ảo và sử dụng trực tiếp trên usb giống như desktop máy nhà mình vậy. link sau có nói về phần mềm này : http://www.pcworld.com.vn/articles/...19734/i-flapp-gioi-thieu-phan-mem-i-mapp-moi/ . nhưng mình vẫn ko bít tìm mua ở đâu. hiện mình đang ở tp hcm, nếu các bạn có thông tin chỗ bán sản phẩm này hay thông tin gì về nó thì giúp mình với.

----------


## teenhotvip

@oneand0verlove: hì, mình vẫn đang tìm mấy cái phần mềm nào tiện lợi để sau này sử dụng luôn đó mà, mấy cái của dangkhoa va happysoft share rất hữu ích nhưng mình phải cài hệ điều hành trên usb, ko biết có tốn nhiều dung lượng ko... nên mình định kiếm cái phần mềm i-mapp trên để ai biết thì cho mình xin ý kiến nó xài tốt ko.... vì cái bài báo viết về nó là từ tháng 6 2010 rồi, ko biết giờ nó đã có mặt ở vn chưa.... dù sao mình cũng rất thks mọi người đã giúp mình

----------


## petty

@happysoftgroup: hì, thks bạn nhiều, tại mình tưởng là phần mềm chạy máy ảo thỉ chắc là tốn dung lượng lắm, mình đang xài thử, thks bạn nhiều

----------

